# Fishhound Acquires Lucky Tackle Box



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fishhound just acquired Lucky Tackle Box!!!. It's just like all of the other box of of the month clubs EXCEPT… *Lucky Tackle Box does not send sample packs!*

*Check out the full story here : *http://www.fishhound.com/article/fishhound-acquires-lucky-tackle-box. Now you have more ways to fill your tackle box with gear that will help you catch that Trophy Fish!


----------

